# η αρπαγή της Περσεφόνης



## nickel (Oct 16, 2014)

Κυκλοφορούν διάφορες αποδόσεις για το κλασικό θέμα της αρπαγής της Περσεφόνης, που συνδυάζουν επιλογή μεταξύ _*abduction*_ και *rape* με τη σημασία της βίαιης αρπαγής και όχι του βιασμού (όπως λέμε The rape of the Sabine women, Η αρπαγή των Σαβίνων, Sabinae raptae) και επιλογή μεταξύ *Persephone* και *Proserpina*, της Περσεφόνης στα λατινικά.

*the abduction of Persephone*
the abduction of Proserpina
the rape of Persephone
the rape of Proserpina

Η πρώτη από τις επιλογές, the abduction of Persephone, είναι ίσως η πιο σίγουρη, μια και αποφεύγονται έτσι και οι αποδόσεις του είδους «ο *βιασμός της Περσεφόνης» που βρίσκουμε στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

...
Τα σχετικά:
*rape = βιασμός | αρπαγή, απαγωγή*
_Η αρπαγή των Σαβίνων_ του Ρούμπενς


και το προφανές, Ο εφιάλτης της Περσεφόνης από τη Μαρία Φαραντούρη:








Spoiler



Εκεί που φύτρωνε φλισκούνι κι άγρια μέντα
κι έβγαζε η γη το πρώτο της κυκλάμινο
τώρα χωριάτες παζαρεύουν τα τσιμέντα
και τα πουλιά πέφτουν νεκρά στην υψικάμινο

Κοιμήσου, Περσεφόνη
στην αγκαλιά της γης
στου κόσμου το μπαλκόνι
ποτέ μην ξαναβγείς

Εκεί που σμίγανε τα χέρια τους οι μύστες
ευλαβικά πριν μπουν στο θυσιαστήριο
τώρα πετάνε αποτσίγαρα οι τουρίστες
και το καινούργιο πάν να δουν διυλιστήριο

Κοιμήσου, Περσεφόνη
στην αγκαλιά της γης
στου κόσμου το μπαλκόνι
ποτέ μην ξαναβγείς

Εκεί που η θάλασσα γινόταν ευλογία
κι ήταν ευχή του κάμπου τα βελάσματα
τώρα καμιόνια κουβαλάν στα ναυπηγεία
άδεια κορμιά, σιδερικά παιδιά κι ελάσματα.

Κοιμήσου, Περσεφόνη
στην αγκαλιά της γης
στου κόσμου το μπαλκόνι
ποτέ μην ξαναβγείς


The nightmare of Persephone

There, where pennyroyal and wild mint grew
and earth sprouted her first cyclamen
now peasants bargain for cement
and birds drop dead in the furnace

Sleep, Persephone
in earth's embrace
to this world's balcony 
Come out no more

There, where mystics joined hands
reverently on entering the sacrificial site 
now tourists throw tab ends
and gaze at the new oil refinery

Sleep, Persephone
in earth's embrace
to this world's balcony 
Come out no more

There, where sea was blessed 
and bleating in the fields was a prayer
now trucks carry to the shipyards
empty bodies, children of scrap metal and plating

Sleep, Persephone
in earth's embrace
to this world's balcony 
Come out no more

www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Translations&act=details&t_id=587

Μακάρι να 'ξερα τίνος είναι η μετάφραση των στίχων του Γκάτσου, αλλά την έσυρα ως εδώ προς ανατομή, ίσως και προσαρμογή. Στην επίσημη σελίδα του Χατζιδάκι είναι λίγο διαφορετική, τουλάχιστον η πρώτη στροφή που υπάρχει εκεί.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2014)

Και μετά το Δαιμάνο, _Περσεφόνη_, Μάρθα Φριτζήλα:




Στίχοι: Θανάσης Παπακωνσταντίνου
Μουσική: Θανάσης Παπακωνσταντίνου


Στα ίσα και στ’ ανάποδα φωνές στον ύπνο μου άκουγα.
Αυτί μου πλανημένο στον Άδη κατεβαίνω.
Κατεβαίνω σαν νυφούλα που `χασε το μάγκα της,
ωχ! ωχ! ω! το λούσο και τα φράγκα της.

Είναι σπηλιά, είν’ όαση, σβησμένη τηλεόραση.
Ωχρή σαν το λεμόνι, στου Ήφαιστου τ’ αμόνι
κλαίω και παρακαλάω: "Να γεννηθώ δεν πρόφτασα,
ωχ! ωχ! ω! ζωή μου δε σε χόρτασα".

Και να’ σου πλησιάζουνε ανδρείκελα που μοιάζουνε.
Περίεργα κοιτάνε μα δε με βοηθάνε.
"Βγάλ’ τα πέρα μοναχή σου όπως κάναμε όλοι μας,
ωχ! ωχ! ω! γαμώ το πορτοφόλι μας".


----------



## pidyo (Oct 16, 2014)

[ Εδώ γιατί δεν βάζουμε στίχους, ε, ε; ]


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2014)

Υπάρχει εικονογραφικό προηγούμενο, και μάλιστα στη Λεξιλογία:

_Η αρπαγή της Περσεφόνης από τον Πλούτωνα_. Αγνώστου ζωγράφου (του Νικόμαχου;). Από τον «Τάφο της Περσεφόνης» στις Αιγές (Βεργίνα), μετά τα μέσα του 4ου αιώνα π.Χ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

pidyo said:


> ...
> [ Εδώ γιατί δεν βάζουμε στίχους, ε, ε; ]



Για τον ίδιο λόγο που εδώ ξενοκοιτάμε άναυδοι την Περσεφόνη, ξεροκαταπίνοντας: το δέος.






Persephone (_The Matrix_)

Κι εκεί καταπίνουμε τη γλώσσα μας. :cheek:


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 17, 2014)

Ο ΒΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΤΙΝΙΚΟΥ _RAPERE_
Σημειωθήτω ότι, μέχρι τον 14ο μ.Χ. αι., το ρήμα _rape _σήμαινε κυρίως _απάγω, κλέβω, αρπάζω διά της βίας_. Έκτοτε η σημασία του περιορίστηκε στη σημερινή έννοια του _βιάζω_.

Η ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ _ΒΙΑΖΩ_
Αντίθετα, το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό ρήμα ουδέποτε σήμαινε _αρπάζω_, εδιατήρησε δε την παρθενίαν του έως της σήμερον.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2014)

...
Persephone - Cocteau Twins


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2014)

...
Persephone - Wishbone Ash






Κόρη, το γιαντιλίκι σου και πώς θα το παλέψω.


----------

